# Allatkertek



## Melitta (2005 Április 15)

ALAPÍTVÁNY A BUDAPESTI ÁLLATKERT ÉLŐ GYŰJTEMÉNYÉNEK TÁMOGATÁSÁRA 
FOUNDATION FOR THE BUDAPEST ZOO COLLECTION 

Levelezési cím: 1371 Budapest Pf. 469. 
Telefon/ Fax: 06-1/ 363-3701
Adószám: 18008481-1- 42 
www.allatkertialapitvany.hu

Örökbefogadási információk

A Budapesti Állatkerti alapítvány létének célja

Az alapítvány immáron tíz éve - 1992. évi megalakulása óta - gyűjt adományokat a budapesti Állatkert megsegítésére. Az alapítvány védnöke Gálvölgyi János színművész, aki aktív részese az alapítvány életének és gyakori látogatója az Állatkertnek. 

Az adományozók segítségét különös módon köszöni meg az alapítvány: az Állatkert állatait adja képletesen örökbe egy évre az adományozóknak.

A tíz év alatt közel hétezer örökbefogadás történt! 
A sok-sok örökbefogadó között számos közismert ember nevével is találkozhatunk. 

A sok közül néhány:
Demjén Ferenc az egyik legrégibb nevelőszülőnk: 1993. óta a sziamang majompárt fogadta örökbe. A PA DÖ DÖ - lányok két "termetes gyermek édesanyja": Hella elefántnak és Béla barnamedvének. Pogány Judit színművésznő "gyermekei": az Éjszakai-ház összes lakói, a Bence nevű vadmacska és Arni a szakállas bagoly. Alföldi Róbert színművész Kokót, a kakadut fogadta örökbe. Farkasházy Tivadar Palit, a fehérfarkast, Geszti Péter egy lajhárt kapott ajándékba. 

A támogatók tábora igen sokszínű. Vannak idős nyugdíjasok, vannak kisdiákok, akik összespórolt zsebpénzüket ajánlják fel támogatásul. Volt már egy mindössze négy hetes örökbefogadónk és volt egy "mennyei " örökbefogadónk, aki úgy végrendelkezett, hogy halála után is folytatódjék kedvenc állatának támogatása.
Évről - évre sok óvodás csoport és iskolai osztály keresi fel az alapítványt, hogy egy - egy kiválasztott állat nevelőszülőjévé válhasson.

Több gazdálkodó szervezet támogatott nagyobb összegű adománnyal: 
Kiemelve a legjelentősebbeket. - Opel Maxabo, Mester Kiadó, ÁB-AEGON RT., Perfekt Rt., Kastély Hotel Sasvár, Magyar Külkereskedelmi Bank, Greenlight Reklámügynökség, Bross Security Rt.GIS Hungary Kft., Gundel Étterem, Magyar Posta Rt..

Nagyon sokan adójuk egy százalékát is az alapítványnak ajánlják fel. A 2001. évi felajánlással 9.007.795.-Ft érkezett.

Az összegyűlt adományokból elsősorban az állatkerti állatok takarmányozását, gyógyítását, egészségmegőrzését támogatjuk. A 2001. évben 25.000.000.-Ft-tal segítette az alapítvány a Tigriskifutó felújítását, átalakítását. Ma már Argun és "neje" kényelmes, tágas kifutóban élhet és az Állatkert munkatársai és nem utolsó sorban a tigrisek nevelőszülei izgatottan várják egy/az utód világrajövetelét. 

Az állatkerti állatok a mai napig 7.000 nevelőszülővel dicsekedhetnek. Vannak kiemelkedően kedvenc állatok, mint például az elefántok, az oroszlánok, a zsiráfok vagy a vízilovak, ám a kígyóknak, a krokodilnak sőt még a denevéreknek is akadnak azért szerelmesei.
Vannak azonban még "árváink", akik nevelőszülőkre várnak. Ilyen a kuszkusz (éjszakai ragadozó), az aranyhasú mangábe (ő egy majom), a nutria vagy a fakókeselyű.
Kérjük, ne hagyják őket sokáig árválkodni! 

Ezúton is köszönjük az örökbefogadók és a lelendő örökbefogadók támogatását az Állatkert lakói nevében!

Elérhetőségeink:
Cím: 1146 Budapest, Állatkerti krt. 6-12.
Telefon/fax: 363 3701
Internet: http://www.allatkertialapitvany.hu
E-mail: [email protected]
Levelezési cím: 1371 Bp. Pf. 469.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 15)

Leszoktatják a csimpánzokat a dohányzásról egy afrikai állatkertben

A dél-afrikai Bloemfontein állatkertben a csimpánzok a látogatókat majmolva rászoktak az eldobált csikkek elszívására. 

Egy pár csimpánz már a nikotinfüggőség jeleit mutatja. A látogatók -fellelkesülve a majmok mutatványától- újabb és újabb cigarettákat dobáltak nekik.

„A majmok úgy viselkednek, mint a rosszalkodó iskolások, és elrejtik a füstölnivalót, mikor a park személyzete arra jár”, mondta el az állatkert szóvivője a Reutersnek. Daryl Barnes szerint a legfontosabb, hogy a látogatók ne pótolják az elszívott cigiket. „Fel kell hívni a figyelmüket, hogy csakúgy, mint a cukorkáktól vagy az édes üdítőktől, a csimpánzoknak a dohányzástól is súlyos betegségük lesz.”


----------



## Judit (2005 Április 15)

Melitta írta:


> Leszoktatják a csimpánzokat a dohányzásról egy afrikai állatkertben.”


Nagyon helyes!  
Egyébként azt a látogatót meg jó pofán kellene verni, aki az állatoknak cigarettát dobál be. :evil: Vagy bedobnám őket a gorillák ketrecébe a gorillák párzási időszaka alatt!


----------



## sello (2005 Április 28)

Jók az állatkertek,mert hamarosan sok állat már csak állatkertebn lesz látható,mert az ember a természetben kipusztít mindent maga körül.De csak akkor ismerem el őket,ha minden állat megkapja a neki járó minimális életteret,hasonló életkörnyezettel.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 23)

*Élvezik a tavaszt az állatkert lakói*


Budapest - Az idén 140. születésnapját ünneplő Fővárosi Állat- és Növénykertben már vadonatúj kifutókon köszönthetik a tavaszt az állatok.
<SCRIPT language=JavaScript><!--var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000);document.write('<sc'+'ript language=JavaScript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10764&ord='+ord+'"></scr'+'ipt>');//--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=JavaScript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10764&ord=2579753"></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT>

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=201 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Az egyik új látványosság a sarkvidéki panoráma, ahol már elfoglalta helyét a halfalatkákkal játszadozó fiatal oroszlánfóka, és hamarosan egy szinttel fölé jegesmedvék költöznek.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 19)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=newstitle vAlign=top colSpan=2>*Bort is isznak a majmok a Fővárosi Állatkertben*
*2006. május 18. 23:53*

</TD><TD class=news width=70></TD><TD class=news rowSpan=2 width=5>




</TD></TR><TR><TD class=newssummary vAlign=top colSpan=5 align=justify>Több mint 156 millió forintot költött tavaly a Fővárosi Állatkert az állatok takarmányozására. Az állakert 5 ezer lakójának jóllakásához 160 féle ennivalót kell beszerzeni. A réti széna, valamint a gyümölcsök és a zöldségek, illetve a különböző húsféleségek mellett tavaly 400 liter bor is fogyott. Ez utóbbit a majmok kapták meg teába keverve, a bor ugyanis kiváló vérképző.


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=news colSpan=5 align=middle><SCRIPT language=JavaScript src="http://banner.uno.hu/ads/remotehtmlview.php?what=micro&target=_blank"></SCRIPT></TD></TR><TR><TD class=news width=5></TD><TD class=newsstory colSpan=3>A tavalyi évi 156 milliós élelmezési kerethez 13 millióval járultak hozzá az állampolgárok adójuk 1 százalékával - mondta el a Független Hírügynökségnek Hanga Zoltán az Állatkert szóvivője. A pénzből 730 különböző állatfajtát kellett ellátni és 160 féle takarmányról kellett gondoskodni. 

A legnagyobb mennyiségben a réti széna fogyott, 459 tonnára volt szükség. Almából majdnem 79 tonna, körtéből 17 tonna, krumpliból 18 tonna, sárgarépából 10 tonna kellett. Tojásból több mint 100 ezer darabot ettek meg az állatok, kiwiből több mint 40 ezer darab, kukoricából pedig több mint 18 ezer cső fogyott. Sajtból több mint 1 tonnát, mézből pedig csaknem 560 kilogramot kellett vásárolni. 

Be kellett szerezni több mint 3500 liter lisztkukacot is, tücsökből 120 ezer darabot, vörösszúnyoglárvából 292 litert. A ragadozók nyershúsból majdnem 11 tonnát, tengeri és édesvizi halból 7-7 tonnát ettek meg. A patásoknak 400 kilogram só is kellett. 

Az állatkert vásárlási listáján 400 liter vörösbor is szerepelt, ez teába keverve a majmoknak jutott, rájuk ugyanis ez az ital nagyon kedvező hatással van vérképző hatása miatt. 

Hanga Zoltán elmondta azt is, hogy mivel nagyon nagy tételek beszerzéséről van szó, ezért az állatkert közbeszerzési eljárással választja ki azokat a gazdaságokat, ahonnan vásárol. 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## platon (2006 Május 30)

*Min nevetnek az állatok?*
2006-05-28
*Toronto - Van-e humoruk az állatoknak? A legtöbb kutyatulajdonos vagy rendszeres állatkerti látogató magát a kérdést is sértőnek érezné. Tudjuk, hogy egy négylábú házi kedvenc vagy éppen egy csimpánzhad nemcsak nevettet, de minden jel szerint maga is kitűnően szórakozik. Ezt a megfigyelést erősíti meg és terjeszti ki sokféle állatra Jonathan Balcome professzor, neves kanadai tudós új könyve.*
A szerző sokéves megfigyelés alapján közli olvasóival: ideje leszámolnunk azzal a tévhittel, hogy az állatvilág élete sivár, örömtelen harc a puszta túlélésért. Balcome hosszú éveken át tanulmányozta az állatfajok sokaságát, élt őserdőkben és szavannákon, üldögélt, fotózott és jegyzetelt naphosszat a világ jó néhány állatkertjének ketrecei és akváriumai előtt. Tapasztalatai lényege: sok-sok állat élete éppúgy teli van örömmel, mint a miénk. Éppen úgy vágynak kikapcsolódásra, játékra, mint mi. 

Pingvinek, vidrák, medvék nagyokat szánkáznak, ha úgy tetszik, koriznak a hóban és a jégen. Balcombe doktor elképedve figyelte, amint alaszkai bölények csúszkáltak a fagyott havon. Delfinek hosszasan eljátszanak a maguk által fújt buborékokkal. Bálnakolosszusok ragadnak meg egy-egy moszat- vagy tengerifűtömeget, és éppen úgy megpróbálják elhúzni egymást, mint a kötélhúzó gyerekek. 

A professzor egyik legkülönösebb élménye az volt, amikor egy tintahal szórakozott egy óriásakváriumba került üres műanyag üveggel: úgy dobálta-cibálta, mint egy tacskó. Valamiféle humorérzék létéhez kétség sem fér, és erre a laikusok is számtalan példát tudnak. Amikor egy elefánt lefröcsköl valakit, majdnem vihog. A csimpánzok naphosszat szabályosan csúfolják társaikat, és ők még nevetnek is. Egyes delfinfajták boldogan ijesztgetik a gyanútlanul part közeli vizekre leereszkedett sirályokat, és amikor azok rémülten felszállnak, a vízi kópék boldogságát nem lehet nem észrevenni.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 22)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=321 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #cabcbe 1px solid" width=321>

*Szülinap a sötétben*

*2006.08.18., 2006. évfolyam, 33. szám*

</TD><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=author style="FONT-SIZE: 9px; COLOR: #797979; PADDING-TOP: 4px">szerző: Jolsvai András • forrás: 168óra</TD></TR><TR><TD class=author style="FONT-SIZE: 9px; COLOR: #797979; PADDING-TOP: 4px">cimkék: Állatkert, vélemény</TD></TR><TR><TD style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 12px; PADDING-TOP: 10px">Azt már régen elhatároztam, ha egyszer betöltöm majd a száznegyvenet (nincs az már olyan messze, ne higgyék, amilyen iramban itt haladunk), csapok egy rettentő nagy bulit, meghívok mindenkit, aki csak számít, lesz móka meg kacagás, ereszdelahajamat, lesz torta meg lézersó, ahogy illik: annyi kikötésem van csak, hogy az egész buli éjszaka tartassék, kellő sötétben: egy bizonyos kor után már jobban teszi az ember, ha ünnepkor nem mutatkozik világoson.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=pic cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=250 align=right border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TH>Kattintson a képre!</TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Nem tudom, hogyan szivároghatott ki az ötletem – önökön kívül eddig nem szóltam róla senkinek –, de valahogy mégiscsak kiszivároghatott, mert a múlt héten arra lettem figyelmes, miszerint a pesti állatkert egyfelől száznegyven éves lett, másfelől meg – ettől korántsem függetlenül – hatalmas bulit csapott, mely derekasan belelógott az éjszakába: volt ott minden, móka, kacagás, torta meg lézersó, és persze tódult a nép, boldog és boldogtalan akarta látni, milyen lehet egy szülinapját ünneplő száznegyven esztendős budapesti állatkert.

Hogy milyen? Szép, röviden szólván. Eleve is szépnek épült annak idején, aztán még szebb lett, midőn a múlt század elején afféle szecessziós-népies stílusban újjáépítették. Jöttek utóbb rá könynyebb és nehezebb idők, mint mindannyiunkra, a háborúk például nem mindig kedveznek az állatkerteknek (de e tekintetben az emberkertek sem panaszkodhatnak), aztán sokat egyszerűsödött a népi demokrácia éveiben –, de a közelmúltra mindenképpen úgy gondolhat, mint igazi sikertörténetre. És mostanában, ha jól látom, nemcsak az történik, hogy mindenfélék épülnek meg újulnak meg átalakulnak meg ilyesmi, hanem az is, hogy állati szempontok is figyelembe vétetnek az átalakításban. Ami sokáig fel sem ötlött: az állatkert az a hely volt, ahol az emberek pompásan érezhetik magukat. Mostanra meg olyan lett, ahol – jobbára – az állatok is. Gondolja az ember. Persze, az volna az igazi, ha megkérdezhetnénk erről az állatokat is – munkatársaink azonban hiába faggatták őket, mindenre csak azt válaszolták, hogy lapunk nem szerepel kommunikációs tervükben. Állati nagy kár, annyit mondhatok. Egyedül Köröndy kollégának sikerült szóra bírnia a pötytyös virnyoncot – tudják, az a láthatatlan jószág, amelyik ott lakik az elefántház tornyában –, ő persze mindennel meg volt elégedve, mint a Ferencjóska, de mit ér egy láthatatlan virnyonc szava egy látható tigriséhez képest, kérdem én.

<TABLE class=pic cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=250 align=right border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TH>Kattintson a képre!</TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Apropó tigris: egyetlen komolyabb baja volt az éjszakai szülinapnak, hogy mire besötétedett, a többi állat is épp olyan láthatatlan lett, mint a virnyonc. Többségük – szülinap ide vagy oda – le is feküdt szépen aludni. Csak a ragadozók meg az éjszakai pillangók maradtak fenn, de azok meg – természetükből következően – sajnos nem látszottak. Pedig hát tódult a nép az ünnepre, bizonyítván, hogy a pestiek szeretik az állatkertjüket meg szeretik az éjszakai programokat (múzeumokba is hogy bírnak menni, ha éjszaka lehet –, olyanok is, kik különben be sem teszik oda a lábukat), és akkor érzik igazán elemükben magukat, ha a kettőt vegyíthetik. Volt már erre példa anno, hogy a kert nyitva volt éjjel kettőig is, a boldog békeidőkben; no de akkor kávéház meg zenekar volt a kertben, mulatni járt oda a nép, az állatok meg, ha nem tetszett nekik az éjszakai műsor, akár föl is fordulhattak. (Tették.)

Akárhogy is, idén nemigen talált egymásra a teremtés koronája meg az állatok királya –, de az ötlet, kicsit továbbfejlesztve, például a százötvenedik évfordulón, kiállhatja majd a gyakorlat próbáját. Csak ki kell fejleszteni, mondjuk, a foszforeszkáló vízilovat, a fényvisszaverő tatut meg a hollófehér barnamedvét.

Vegyünk példát a szentjánosbogárról. Pedig ő is milyen lent kezdte.

Addig pedig: helyes a birthday, oroszlán!


----------



## momo0205 (2006 Augusztus 22)

Hétvégén voltunk mi is Pesten, de az állatkertbe sajnos nem sikerült eljutnunk, nem akartuk megkockáztatni a közlekedést autóbal az ünnep miatt. Viszont elmentünk a Tropicariumba. Nagyon szép!
Utána meglátogattuk a veszprémi állatkertet is. Nem is gondoltam, hogy ilyen nagy. A lényeg, hogy a bejáratnál a ketrecben láttunk egy nagyon szomorú, öreg, nagy csimpánzt. Annyira megsajnáltam szegényt. Kifejezetten látszott rajta, hogy nagyon rosszul érzi magát.... egyedül volt.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Október 16)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=470 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=470 colSpan=2>Képek *a veszprémi elefántmentésről*



</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkdatum width=470 colSpan=2><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD><TD class=cikkdatum></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>




<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=470 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=kpn1 width=3>



</TD><TD class=kpn2 align=middle width=463></TD><TD class=kpn3 width=3>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>




</TD></TR><TR><TD width=3 background=/p/kp.gif rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD width=467 background=/p/kp.gif bgColor=#a0bbf0>



</TD></TR><TR><TD><TABLE cellPadding=5><TBODY><TR><TD class=lead id=lead><BEVEZETO>Péntek este összerogyott Suzy, a Veszprémi Állatkert elefánthölgye. Egy ilyen baleset az állat kora és testsúlya miatt akár végzetes is lehet - a tűzoltók 8 órán keresztül küzdöttek a sokat megélt óriás megmentéséért.
</BEVEZETO></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>




<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width=470 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk-test id=cikktest width=470 colSpan=2><TABLE class=multibg cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=170 align=right border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=5 bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD width=5 bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD class=ajanlatfejlec2 height=17>



Ajánlat </TD></TR><TR><TD width=5 bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD class=ajanlat background=/p/potty.gif>A Veszprémi Állakert hivatalos honlapja




</TD></TR><TR><TD width=5 bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD class=ajanlatfejlec2 height=17>



 Képgaléria </TD></TR><TR><TD width=5 bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD class=ajanlat background=/p/potty.gif><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>

További képek a mentésről</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>




</TD></TR><TR><TD width=5 bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD width=170 background=/p/vpotty.gif height=1>



</TD></TR><TR><TD width=170 bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=2>




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Az 55-60 éves Suzy Európa legidősebb, vagy második legidősebb elefántja, a dél-szláv háború idején került Veszprémbe. Az utóbbi években felszaporodtak az időskorából adódó gondok, állapota az utóbbi hetekben súlyosbodott, nehezebben mozgott, lábai megrogyadoztak. Nagy termetű állatról lévén szó, korlátozottak a diagnosztikai lehetőségek, a tünetek alapján a gondozók azt feltételezik, az állat gerincoszlopának ágyék-keresztcsonti szakaszán a csigolyák közötti porcok kopásából eredő helyi gyulladás alakulhatott ki, de a betegség oka lehet két csigolya közötti gerincvelői sérv, esetlegesen a gerinccsatorna beszűkülése, vagy akár daganat is.
Péntek este Suzy a kert zárásakor elesett, és hátsó végtagjai a teste alá szorultak. Egy ekkora tömegű állatnál ennek a testhelyzetnek az állandósulása végzetessé vált volna, ezért a kert munkatársai riasztották a tűzoltókat, akik azonnal a helyszínre sietettek, nélkülük esély sem lett volna a 4,5 tonnás test megemelésére. A hevederek felszerelése, az épület födémjének megbontása és a daru megfelelő elhelyezése közel 2,5 órát vett igénybe, addig Suzy régi és jelenlegi gondozói próbálták nyugtatni. A beszorult végtagok eközben a vérkeringés elégtelensége miatt egyre hidegebbé és gyengébbekké váltak, amely többször is kétségessé tette a pozitív végkifejletet. Végül saját lelkierejének, az állatkerti szakemberek és a tűzoltók együttes erőfeszítéseinek eredményeként 8 órányi küzdelem után Suzynak végre sikerült négy lábra állnia - mondta el az MTI-nek Dobson Tibor, az Országos Katasztrófavédelmi Főigazgatóság szóvivője.


A gondozók e hét elejére állatorvosi konzíliumot hívtak össze, amely során pontosíthatják a diagnózist, és dönthetnek a szükséges kezelésről. Az orvosok jelenleg is figyelik Suzy állapotát, aki infúziót kap, és a körülményekhez képest jól van - tudtuk meg a Veszprémi Állatkert munkatársától. 


Suzy 1991 óta a Veszprémi Állatkert - talán legnépszerűbb - lakója. A Srí Lankán született állat először Németországba, majd az Eszéki Állatkertbe került, ahonnan a Veszprémi Állatkert szakemberei kalandos körülmények között menekítették ki a délszláv háború idején. Fogságban az elefántok 50-60 évig élnek, Suzy tehát már most igazi túlélőnek számít.
[origo]
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 16)

Köszönjük Melitta, hogy betetted ezt a cikket! Régen jártam a veszprémi állatkertben, akkor elég mostoha körülmények között tartották az állatokat. Talán most már jobb a helyzet.
Fogságban tartott eddig legidősebb indiai elefánt 69 esztendőt ért meg, tehát Suzy tényleg igazi matuzsálem.


----------



## aldric (2006 December 8)

A pécsi állatkertet, most újítják fel. Tavaly voltam ott a gyerekekkel nagyon szép és sok különleges állat van ott. Pl. a világ legkisebb lovai (nem pónik, annál kisebbek és karcsúbbak) ami Magyarországon csak ott látható egyenlőre. Javasolni tudom még a vszprémi mellett a győrit is nagyon szép lett. Hatalamas kifutói vannak a majmoknak, oroszlánoknak, örvös medvéknek stb. tapírjuk is van. A bejáratnál, illetve a büféknél lehet kapni az állatoknak csemegét. Van simogató, ahol nagyon sok kis fiatal állatot simogathatnak a gyerekek, illetve együtt lehet fényképezni őket, lovagolni stb.


----------



## J_Móni (2006 December 8)

Sziasztok!
A pécsi állatkertnek két lehetősége volt:
-vagy bezárnak
-vagy felújítják az egész kócerájt.
Az állatkert jelenlegi állapota nem felel meg az előírt követelményeknek. Több nagyvadat is nagyon kis helyen tartanak, és az állatkertnek nem nagyon van pénze változtatni ezen. Ráadásul az állatkert nincs csatornázva és a szennyvíz beszivárog a környékbeli patakokba. Az állatvédők és a környezetvédők is zúgolódnak. Az sem javít a helyzeten, hogy közelben élők panaszkodnak a környéken terjengő szagok miatt. Az állatkertnek hatalmas beruházásra van szüksége, ha nem akarja, hogy az önkormányzat bezárassa. Kölcsönt nem tudnak felvenni, mert a városnak nincs pénze kölcsön adni. 
És van még egy hatalmas probléma:az állatkert vezetőinek helyzetén az állatkert bezárása és az állatok elszállítása sem javít. Ha bezárnak, akkor az állatokat hatalmas költség elszállítani, ráadásul még arra is kötelezve vannak, hogy az állatkert helyén az elszennyeződött talajt kicseréljék, és a területet felújítsák.
Amúgy a barátaimmal én is voltam ott tavaly tavasszal és tényleg kár lenne érte. Az állatkertben azelőtt pár hónappal született egy kis teve, és akkor már ki volt engedve külön kifútóba, hogy lehessen símogatni. Nagyon aranyos volt. 
Állítólag van egy számlaszám, amire lehet adakozni. Ha valahonnan sikerülne megtudnom, szólok...


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 14)

*Veresegyházi Medveotthon (Budapest mellett 20 km-re található!)*

*Bemutatkozásképpen néhány adat a lakókról...*

<table> <tbody><tr> <td> *Döme* Kamcsatkai barnamedve, hím. Az ócsai kutyamenhelyről került hozzánk 1998-ban, az elején kicsit tudott kutyául, néha nem értettük az akcentusa miatt, hogy mit akar, de mostanra teljesen kigyógyult. 1980 elején született, világos vörös szinű, 600-650 kg. Rendkivül barátságos, a látogatók egyik kedvence. 
</td> </tr> <tr> <td>

 ​* Ella és Bella* testvérek, Románia területén születtek 1986-ban. A középbarna szinű nőstények 1993-ban egy Jugoszláv állatkertbe, majd 1998-ban a veresi menhelyre kerültek. A mérlegen egyenként 250 kg-ot nyomnak. A képről Bella lemaradt, pedig nagyon igyekezett... 
</td> </tr> <tr> <td>

 ​* Kotya* európai barnamedve, Ukrajna területén született 1992-ben. Mutatványos medvének használták, de ma már nem tud átugrálni karikákon. Borzasztó rossz körülmények között élt, onnan 1999-ben egy nemzetközi állatszervezet elkobozta és a menhelyre került. Középbarna szinű, 250 kg-os him. És nagyon szégyenlős, sajnos még nincs róla használható képünk, de igyekszünk ezt a hiányt mihamarabb pótolni. 
</td> </tr> <tr> <td> *Maci* Erdélyi barnamedve, hím. 1976-ban született Kárpátalján, sötétbarna szinu, hat hónapos kora óta Magyarországon él. A "papamaci", ahogy mi hivjuk 1998 óta a menhely lakója, az egyik alapitó. 300-350 kg körüli, jámbor, minden medve barátja. 
</td> </tr> <tr> <td> *Brumi* 1980 körül született him egy Jugoszláv állatkertbol került Magyarországra. Egyike a legnagyobb maciszinészeknek, jelentos szerepet kapott a "Lutra, a vidra" cimu természetfilmben. Középbarna szinu, kistestü, 180-200 kg sulyú. 1998-ban került a menhelyre, saját területét szigorúan örzi. 
</td> </tr> <tr> <td> *Péter* európai barnamedve, a veszprémi állatkertben született 1989-ben. Sötétbarna szinu, 350 kg sulyú hím. És mint látjátok, nem tud ellenállni a kamera csábitó kattogásának ... 
</td> </tr> <tr> <td> *Bodza* Morgó fészektestvére, nem mellesleg kamcsatkai barnamedve, sötétbarna szinu hím. A Fovárosi Állatkertben született 1984-ben. Rendkivül szelíd, az állatkertben remekül megszokta, hogy kell a látogatóktól kaját kérni, ezt azóta is nagyszerüen alkalmazza, ezért soha nem éhes. 1998-ban került hozzánk, azóta tartja a súlyát, ami 500-550 kg.
</td> </tr> <tr> <td>

 ​* Móni1 és Móni2* Európai barnamedvék. A két testvér Mona Gyula tulajdona volt, de nem megfeleloen tartotta a macikat, ezért a Fehérkereszt Állatvédo liga elkobozta és a menhelyen helyezte el oket. A sötétbarna macik egyenként kb. 300 kg-osak. 
</td> </tr> <tr> <td> *Bence* erdélyi barnamedve, hím, sötétbarna szinu, 1985-ben Románia területén született, bocsként került Magyarországra. Egy madárkereskedésben vállalt állást, mint házikedvenc, ahol egészen nyugdíjbavonulásáig, 1998-ig aktív müvészéletet élt. 380 kg sulyú, nagyon barátságos, a látogatók nagy kedvence. 
</td> </tr> <tr> <td>

 ​* Morgó* Bodza fészektestvére, amúgy kamcsatkai barnamedve, a Fovárosi Állatkertben született 1980-ban. Sötétbarna szinu hím, Bodzával közös Apukájuk van, a menhely területén mindenhová követik egymást, ha tehetik sokat fürdenek. Súlya 500-550 kg. 
</td> </tr> <tr> <td> *Robi, Kata és Mocsok* testvérek, egy hím, két nostény. Europai barnamedvék, a pécsi állatkertben születtek 1991-ben. 2000 nyarán kerültek a menhelyre. szinte össze vannak nove a testvérek. Robi nagytestü, a lányok középméretüek, sötétbarna szinüek. Szivesen hizelegnek a látogatóknak. 
</td> </tr> <tr> <td>

 ​* Zsuzsika* európai barnamedve, becsült születési ideje 1980. A vámosok kobozták el fiatal korában. Szalmasárga szinu nostény. Szintén a szépreményü maciszinészek táborába tartozik, egyetlen filmszerepét a "Csipkerózsika" címu filmben játszotta, azóta a megszólítása: muvészno. "Mindössze" 180-200 kg, kis termete miatt a látogatók bocsnak nézik, ezért nagy kedvenc.
</td> </tr> <tr> <td> *Csillag* Erdélyi barnamedve, világos szalmasárga szinu nostény. A Fovárosi Állatkertben született 1986-ban, 1998-ban került a menhelyre. Nagytestu a nostények között, súlya 250-300 kg. Agresszív, nagy figyelmet igényel. 
</td> </tr> <tr> <td> *Béla* Európai barnamedve, 1984-ben született a Fovárosi Állatkertben. Hatalmas, nagytestu, fekete bundájú hím, súlya 700-750 kg, a Magyarországon nyílvántartott barnamedvék közül a második legnagyobb. 
</td> </tr> <tr> <td> *Prücsi, Tódor és Hugi* testvérek, 1991-ben Kósa József vásárolta egy ismeretlentol, cumisüvegbol etette, nevelte a lányokat. Világos szalma színüek, azóta is elválaszthatatlanok egymástól, igaz most Prücsi nem vett részt a hancúrban. 1998-ban kerültek a menhelyre, súlyuk 220-280 kg.
</td> </tr> <tr> <td>

 ​ *Milike*, alias Mary Európai barnamedve, szalmasárga szinu nostény. Az Aggteleki Nemzeti Park területén fogták be, becsült születési ideje az 1980-as évek elejére teheto. 1996-ban a Jászberényi állatkertbe, 2000 novemberében a menhelyre került. Szelíd, barátságos maci, súlya 200-250 kg. A képen Bencétol érdeklődik, hogy mit álmodott ... 
</td> </tr> <tr> <td>

 ​ *Kicsi* Európai barnamedve, a pécsi állatkertben született 1993-ban. Világosbarna szinu kistestu, visszahúzódó, félénk nostény. 2000 nyarán került a menhelyre, súlya 180-200 kg. Amint látható, Bencével azért elég jól kijön. Nem véletlen, Bencét mindenki szereti... 
</td> </tr> <tr> <td> *Lujzika* Kárpátaljai barnamedve. Középbarna szinu nostény, a Szinészmacik nagy generációjának tagja. A "Tündér Lala" cimu filmben szerepelt, ill. a látógatóknak produkálja magát. Kistestu, 160-180 kg. A Veszprémi állatkertbol 1998-ban került a menhelyre. 
</td> </tr> <tr> <td>

 ​ *Berta* Európai barnamedve 1988-ban született a Fovárosi Állatkertben. A 300 kilós nostény jól megtanult hízelegni, amit a menhely látogatóinak is mindig megmutat, nagy sikerrel. A képen is látszik, hogy mennyire vonzza a kerités ... 
</td> </tr> <tr> <td>

 ​ *Zafír* Európai barnamedve. A Veszprémi Állatkertbol került a menhelyre, érdekes foltos szinu a bundája, 200 kg sulyú, kistermetü hím maci, de nagyon agressziv, nagy odafigyelést igényel. 
*Mimóza* Románia területén született 1979-ben. Világosbarna szinu, 200-250 kg sulyú nostény. 1985 és 1998 között a Fovárosi Állatkert lakója volt, majd a menhelyre került. A képen Zafirral és Kisasszonnyal ámítják a látogatókat. 
*Kisasszony* Románia területén született, világosbarna szinu nostény. A legnagyobb maciszinészek között tartják számon, mert a "Mit csinált felség?" címu filmben látványos alakításai voltak. A filmben lelotték, amit élethuen el is játszott. Rendkivül kezes, 300-350 kilós mackó. 
</td> </tr> <tr> <td>

 ​ *Avar* Szintén Románia területén született, világos, foltos szinu nostény. Születését kb. 1985-re becsüljük, még nekünk sem mondja el az igazi dátumot, pedig nem kellene szégyellnie a korát. Súlya 180-200 kg. 
</td> </tr> <tr> <td> *Dönci* a vezér. Románia területén született 1992-ben. Az erdélyi barnamedvékhez képest nagytestu, szörzete szinét érdekes módon váltogatja, nyáron világosabb szineket hord, télen besötétül. Messzi tájakon is híres féltve örzött "kecskeszakálla". Fiatal kora ellenére a menhely vezérhímje. 600-650 kilót nyom, 1998 óta a menhely lakója. 
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> *Gyere el és ismerkedj meg velünk személyesen is!*

Azokat a macikat, akiket nem tudtunk bemutatni, megismerhetitek személyesen Veresegyházon, a Medveotthonban. És persze a többiek is ott lesznek...

Forrás: *www.medveotthon.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 14)

*Medvék és farkasok otthona (Veresegyház)*

*Veresegyházi Medveotthon Fejlesztéséért Kiemelkedően Közhasznú Alapítvány*​ 

Közalapítványunk három éves lett. Mi is jogosultak lettünk adótok 1%-ának gyűjtésére.​ 
Adószámunk:*18703533-1-13*​ 

*Egy maci napi ellátása 4800 forintba kerül. Te is gondoskodhatsz egy órára egy mackóról, 
ha ittjártadban bedobsz 200 forintot a menhely bejárati ajtajánál található perselyek egyikébe, 
amit havonta egyszer kuratórium előtt ürítenek. *

Számlaszámunk:*6600001111037187*​ 

*Nagyon köszönjük az eddigi adományokat!

**Forrás: www.medveotthon.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 15)

*Medvék és farkasok otthona*

*Hogyan is élnek a mi farkasaink:*



 ​2000 nyarán 18 erópai szürkefarkas költözött be először. Hamar kialakultak a falkára jellemzo rangsorok, de a két, jól elkülönítheto csapat jól megfér egymás mellett. 2003 tavaszán egy fehérfarkas is a lakótársunk lett, sőt, azóta még egy szürkefarkas csatlakozott hozzánk. 


 ​A farkasokat a maciknál már jól bevált módszerrel, természetes körülmények között tartjuk, így az állatok korlátozás nélkül, a teljes területüket bejárhatják, számukra tetszőleges falkákat alkothatnak.
A területükre sűrű növényzet lett telepítve, hogy a farkasok elbújhassanak egymás, vagy a látogatók elől, ha szükségesnek érzik. Ezzel is a természetes élőhelyüket utánozzuk. 
Ennek azonban hátrányai is vannak:
A sűrű növényzet ideális búvóhely a kullancsoknak is. Ha egy farkas megbetegszik, ösztönösen elbújik, így a gondozók is nehezen veszik észre a problémát. Ez akár az állat elvesztéséhez is vezethetne.
A látogatók sűrűn tapasztalják, hogy a farkasoknak csúnya sebek vannak a fülein.
Ezt a jelenséget a kutyatartók is ismerhetik. Oka, hogy az őszi agresszív legyek kicsipkedik az állatok fülét. Egy háziállatnál ilyenkor az állatorvos veszi kezébe az ügyet, aki általában kenőcs kúrát alkalmaz. 
A farkasoknál ez megoldhatatlan, mivel a kezeléshez bódítani kellene az állatot hét napon beül két alkalommal. Ez sokkal veszélyesebb, valamint az állatok ilyen sűrű befogása is óriási feladat lenne.
Kezelés nélkül a fül tíz nap alatt begyógyul, maradandó sérülést nem okoz az állatnak. Bár ezek a sebek csúnyák, az állatnak nem igazán okoz fájdalmat, mert a füle hegyén kevés az idegvégződés.

Amit mégis tenni tudunk: Actelit nevű vegyszerrel havonta kétszer permetezzük a kifutót. Ez távol tartja a kullancsokat, illetve a legyek többségét. 
<!-- dynamic content end -->
Forrás: *www.medveotthon.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Március 10)

*Dönci levele*

*Dönci *vagyok Veresegyházról a Medvefarmról. Nem ugrik be? 
Tudod mikor jössz hozzánk látogatóba engem szoktál nagyon nézni, hogy "Istenem" mekkora medve. 
Na, ugye meg van!
Akkor még egyszer: Sziasztok!

A kifutóban élő 41 barátom kért meg egyhangúlag, hogy én köszönjem meg azt a sok segítséget, támogatást, finom falatot, amit tőletek kaptunk mióta itt élünk Veresegyházon.
Bizony így fut az idő, jövőre már 10 éve lesz, hogy itt élünk. Én most csak a közelmúltról szeretnék beszámolni, hogy ne legyen hosszú, unalmas a levelem. 2006-ban az 1%-ból 6,5 millió forintot költhetett ránk a Veresegyházi Önkormányzat. Közvetlen főnököm Kuli Bálint a Medveotthon igazgatója sokat mesélt rólatok, hogy bizalmatlanok vagytok. Mikor kérdeztétek kinek lehet az 1%-ot utalni, azt kellett mondania a Veresegyház Város Sportkörnek. Sokat féltetek, hogy nem jut el hozzánk a pénz. Köszönjük, hogy hittetek neki. Megkaptuk. 
Épült belőle egy praktikus, nagy fagyasztó konténer 2,5 millió forintért. Az újonnan érkező vagy betegeskedő "mackó testvérek" karanténja szép új tetőt és kifutót kapott. Előtte nem volt fedele és külön kifutója. A Világ Állatvédő Szövetsége, a Veresegyházi Önkormányzat, a Fehérkereszt Állatvédő Liga és a TI SEGÍTSÉGETEKKEL főnökünk vásárolhatott egy újszerű négy hónapos 1,5 tonnás kis teherautót. Megismeritek messziről! Két birkózó barátom van ráfestve a ponyvára. 
Ezekért együtt *11.350.000 forint*ot kellett összegyűjteni.
Mi az hogy gyűjteni? Tudod a kerítés mellett a perselyekbe dobott pénzt is mi kapjuk.
A jelképes belépőt a *200 forint*ot mire költik a város vezetői? Fenntartásra, gondozóink fizetésére, állatorvos, gyógyszerek, fertőző betegségek elleni oltások, terület karbantartására.
Tudod a szomszédék is nagy területen élnek. Farkas komám rám szólt, hogy említsem meg őket is. Ők félnek tőletek, nehezebben barátkoznak, bizalmatlanok. Így élnek ők a vadonban is. Rossz emlékük van az emberekről, az évszázadok alatt sokszor jogtalanul bántották őket. Ma már 20-an vannak ők is. Ha csendben, türelmesen vársz rájuk, odajönnek a kerítéshez köszönni. Itt már nem kell félniük. 
A kételyeknek vége. Közalapítványunk a *Veresegyházi Medveotthon KKHT* három éves lett. 
Mi is jogosultak lettünk az adótok *1%*-ának gyűjtésére.
Ha adód 1%-át másnak szántad és mégis szeretnél segíteni, gondolj ránk! Hívd fel környezeted figyelmét emberi fogyasztásra alkalmatlan, lejárt szavatosságú élelmiszer, sérült, eladhatatlan állati takarmány nekünk nagyon finom eleség lehet. Telefonálj a *06 20 397 0138*-as számra, és a főnök elszállítja hozzánk. Imádjuk a csokit, süteményféléket, zöldséget, mézet és a farkas komámékkal együtt a húst, tojást is. 
Ha többet szeretnél tudni rólunk és a fajtársainkról nézz körül honlapunkon.
Itt üzenhetsz és megírhatod a véleményedet is. Ha jót látsz és elégedett vagy gondozóink munkájával, körülményeinkkel, keltsd jó hírünket. Ha mégsem hívd fel figyelmünket a hiányosságokra.

Köszönjük! A medveotthon lakói: 42 medve és 26 farkas

A levelet emberi nyelvre fordította Kuli Bálint az otthon igazgatója.

Adószámunk: *18703533-1-13 Veresegyházi Medveotthon*


*Képek 2004-ből



*

2004-ben is sok szép fotóval örvendeztettek meg minket kedves látogatóink.
Alkotásaik ismét elérhetőek a Galériából, vagy közvetlenül innen! 


*Étterem a Medvefarmon!*

A Medveotthon növekedését méltóképpen követi a "büfé" is. Ma már 40 fő ülhet le egyszerre étkezni. Teraszunkon további 60 fő kortyolhatja hideg italainkat, kanalazhatja az Algida termékeit. Árainkat igyekeztünk az alacsony belépő díjhoz igazítani.

Gyermek menü 420 ft
Frissen sültek 680 ft
Egytál étel 580 ft
Palacsinta 100 ft

Változatos étlapunkról mindenki talál magának valót. Vállaljuk név- és születésnapok, baráti összejövetelek rendezését is. Csoportok, iskolák kérésére napi menüt biztosítunk.

Pl.: csontleves, rántott sajt 450 ft
erőleves, sertéspörkölt tésztával 450 ft
húsleves, zöldborsó főzelék vagdalttal 450 ft

Nyitvatartás: 9-19-ig

*Szeretnél meglátogatni minket, de nem tudod, hogyan juss el hozzánk?*

Nincs más dolgod, mint itt kiválasztani a kiindulási pontot és a közlekedési eszközt. Térképeink megmutatják az utat.

Forrás: *www.medveotthon.hu*


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Július 1)

*Az állatkert a fertőzések melegágya*

*Az állatsimogató lehetőséget is biztosító állatkerteknek és látogatóiknak nagyobb figyelmet kellene fordítaniuk a higiéniára az állatok által terjesztett betegségek megelőzése érdekében — írja egy kanadai tanulmány.*

A kutatók által 36 állatsimogatóba kiküldött megfigyelők azt tapasztalták, hogy bár szinte mindegyikben volt lehetőség kézmosásra, az állatbarátok csupán egyharmada élt ezzel a lehetőséggel - írja a MediPress. Ráadásul a szülők gyakran hoznak be magukkal az állatkertbe olyan tárgyakat, amelyek útján a kicsi gyermekek könnyen megfertőződhetnek, például üdítősüvegeket, babaitató csőrös poharakat, cumit és játékokat.

A tanulmány, mely a Clinical Infectious Diseases című folyóiratban jelent meg, arra is rávilágít, hogy az állatsimogatók a higiéniai vizsga egyéb területein is megbuknának. Rengeteg népszerű állat jelent fertőzésveszélyt, például az újszülött borjak és madárfiókák. Emellett az állatok egyharmadának szemmel láthatóan rossz az egészsége, például sebes a bőre vagy hasmenése van.

A higiéniára való figyelemfelhívást illetően, a kutatók azt vették észre, hogy az állatkertek kevesebb, mint felében találhatók a kézmosó állomások használatára figyelmeztető táblák. Az állatsimogatókat számos alkalommal hozták már összefüggésbe az E. coli nevű, 5 év alatti gyermekekre különösen veszélyes vírus okozta bélbetegségek fellépésével.

A tanulmány szélesebb körű oktatást javasol a megfelelő higiéniáról az állatgondozók és a látogatók körében. "A legfontosabb a kéz tisztasága."— mondta Scott Weese az ontarioi Guelph Egyetem munkatársra, a tanulmány főszerzője. "A szülők felelőssége, hogy a család minden tagja kezet mosson az állatsimogatóba tett látogatás után, még akkor is, ha nem értek hozzá az állatokhoz."

A cuclisüvegeknek, poharaknak és bármely más tárgynak, amelyet a gyerekek a szájukba vesznek, nincs helye az állatkertben. A tanulmány célja természetesen nem a családok elijesztése volt, hiszen egy állatkerti kirándulás még mindig "alacsony kockázatúnak" tekinthető.

Néhány állatsimogatót azonban ajánlott elkerülni: például, amelyek rosszul fenntartottak, vagy amelyekben állatok nyilvánvalóan betegek. "Ha egy állatkert rosszul néz ki: nincs kézmosási lehetőség, rossz az elosztása, leromlottak a kifutói, nem vinném be a családom" — mondja Weese.

Forrás: *www.stop.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Július 11)

*San Diego Zoo*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DdCloYpBom4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DdCloYpBom4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## magyarhunor (2007 Július 12)

A legveszélyesebb állat az ember. Egyébként hiába a figyelmeztető táblák, mindig akadnak olyanok, akik úgy érzik, rájuk nem vonatkoznak a szabályok. Őket kellene egy kicsit rácsok mögé helyezni.


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Július 15)

*Horror az állatkertben! - Szöges almák a gorillák ketrecében*

*A prágai állatkert dolgozói öt, szögekkel tűzdelt almát találtak a gorillák ketrecében. Egyelőre nem tudják, hogy ki helyezte el a ketrecben a szögekkel preparált gyümölcsöket. Ha a gorillák megeszik a bedobált almákat, a bennük elhelyezett szögek átszúrhatták volna a gyomrukat, és az életük is veszélyben lett volna, közölte az állatkert a honlapján elhelyezett közleményben. Jelenleg vizsgálják a gorilla ketrecet figyelő kamerák felvételeit, amelyek az állatkert reményei szerint felfedi, hogy kik dobták be a veszélyes eledelt az állatoknak.

*A gorilla ketrec életét 2005 óta követik kamerákkal: a felvételeket az interneten folyamatosan követni lehet. A "valóságshow" miatt a gorillák kisebb hírességgé váltak Csehországban.

Forrás: *www.zug.hu*​


----------



## romesz (2009 Január 7)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TC1nJ61l-h4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TC1nJ61l-h4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2009 Szeptember 4)

*Állatkertek*



pigi67 írta:


> Én is szívesen támogatom az állatkerteket. Veresegyházon van egy medvefarm. egy nagy területen szinte szabadon tartják a medvéket. Gyermekeimet is arra próbálom nevelni, hogy segítsék az ilyen kezdeményezéseket.


 
Egyetértek a Medvefarm nagyon jó, igaz szegények mackók néha már nagyon unják a mézet! Érdemes vinni sárgarépát és almát magatokkal! Nagyon szeretik!Plussz épült egy új játszótér gyerekeknek és az sétáló utakat is szépen kezdik kiépíteni. Ez tudom mondhatjátok minek? De esős időnem itt a talaj elég süppedős! 

Egyébként mi mostanában egy magán állatkertben is voltunk Abonyba, kis oroszlánokat simogattunk! Nagyon helyesek és kedvesek voltak! (ami visszataszító volt, hogy az emberek nehezen értették meg, hogy maradjanak csendbe és ne tolongjanak mindenki megérintheti a kölyköket...)Az állatkert ahhoz képest, hogy viszonylag kis területen fekszik, sok érdekességet tartogat pl. Buborékot a kis vizilót vagy lámákat, oroszlánokat, majmok stb. A lámát külön kiemelem mert a pöttöm lányunk egy vendégházban tartózkodásunk során egy kis lámának köszönheti kb. egy hónapja, hogy megbarátkozott és közeledni mer az állatok felé, sőt ha "kérik" eteti is őket!  

A győri állatkertben a múlt héten voltunk, nagyon jó! Itt az őzikéket "öleltük" keblünkre, nagyon kis helyesek az állatvilág legjellemzőbb képviselői jelen vannak a majmok tündériek, hirtelen nem jut eszembe a neve de egy fekete huncut majom végig utániozta a mozdulatainkat. Ami tetszi, hogy az állatoknak nagy és szabad helyük van és nagyon hangulatos!

2 hete pedig a bécsi állatkertben voltunk. Itt szerintem elég húzósak az árak, de egyszer legalább megéri elmenni. (Viszont az állatkertről készült minőségi könyv, nagyo olcsó volt ahhoz képest...) Csodálatos a környezet és amit kiemelnék, nagyon tiszta környezet, az állatok jól vannak elhelyezve (itt arra gondolok, hogy láthatóak, néha nagyon természetes környezetbe helyezzük őket de az állat így nem látható a látogató számára...)Háát ez egy egész napos program!

A Budapesti állatkertbe tavaszal voltunk, nagyon szépen változik a környezet..aminek nagyon örülök! 

A Nyíregyházi állatkert már 8 hónapos babónak is tetszett! Jól kiépített, érdekes és szintén dícsérném a gondozását, tisztán tartását az állatoknak!

Úgy látom lehetőség van képek feltöltésére is, készítenek nektek 1-1 válogatás ha érdekel titeket!

Valószínűleg Veszprémbe is megyünk nemsokára, írok majd róla!


----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2009 Szeptember 4)

És még egy dolgot jó lenne megvalósítani! Nemcsak az állatok örökbefogadását lehetővé tenni, hanem játékosan megoldani, hogy a kisebb pénzűek is hozzájárulhassanak az állatok gondozásához (itt nem csekkre gondolok, hiszen a gyermekek úgyse értik azt)! Márészt jó lenne egy olyan részt látni az az állatkertekbe ahol a gyerekek nemcsak simogathatják az állatokat hanem bekapcsolódhatnának a gondozásukba! Bár én ezek megvalósításához sajna "kicsi" vagyok...

Másrészt számomra érdekes volt megtudni, hogy állatkertektől pl. lehet megvásárolni állatokat, melyeket a te tulajdonodat képezik tehát haza is viheted...


----------



## romesz (2009 Szeptember 12)

*Rya* írta:


> Én amúgy az állatkerteket sem tartom jó ötletnek. Oké, hogy néhány fajtát csak így lehet megmenteni a biztos kipusztulástól, de sokat tényleg csak mutogatás céljából tartanak, ami egyáltalán nem tetszik... Igaz, ebben a mai anyagias világban mit is várhat az ember...



Teljesen egyet ertek veled, zarjuk be az allatkerteket es aki vadallatot akar latni az menjen el az allatok elohelyere, lehetoleg minnel nagyobb turista csoportokkal es ott maszkalhatnak a vadallatok kozott esetleg jelenletukkel az allatok elohelyet osszeszemetelhetik az az allatok kipusztulnak, mert nem tudnak a sok turistatol vadaszni vagy szaporodni.


----------



## khetti (2010 Január 22)

Amikor még kicsi/kisebb voltam szerettem állatkertbe járni.Már akkor szerettem az állatokat.Akkor naivan azt hittem,hogy az állatoknak milyen jó életük van ott.Nem kell nekik ennivalót keresgélni félni a ragadozóktól stb.De most már másképpen látom a dolgokat.Jó még most is szívesen járok állatkertbe,de már sajnálom szegény állatokat.Be vannak zárva egy ici-pici helyre.Látszik a szemükben ,hogy szenvednek.Főleg azok akiket a szabadról fogtak be,akik már eleve fogságban születtek,hát azok meg nem tudják mi a jó!
Jó oké értem én,kipusztulással fenyegettetek egyes élőlények és csak így tudják megőrizni a biológiai sokféleséget meg minden!
Azzal nincs tisztába senki,hogy szegényeknek az börtön!Minden egyes élőlénynek joga van a szabadsághoz!Isten nem azért teremtette őket,hogy bezárva mutogassák őket!
Embertelen körülmények között vannak szegények és a bánásmód is embertelen.Első kézből tudom,hogy néha egyes majmokat a gondozók félholtra vernek mert azok nem fogadnak szót!
Be kell zárni az összes állatkertet és vissza kell őket engedni a természetes környezetükbe!


----------



## romesz (2010 Február 4)

khetti írta:


> Be kell zárni az összes állatkertet és vissza kell őket engedni a természetes környezetükbe!



Ha az allatkertekben levo allatokat elengednek, nagyreszuk parnapon belul elpusztulna.
Az allatkertek rengeteg serult vagy beteg allatot kezelnek es miutan felepultek akkor berakjak egy karamba, ketrecbe es bemutatjak a nagykozonsegnek.
A kaliforniai kondor keselyu az allatkert nelkul mar 20 evvel ez elott kihalt volna, helyette a san diegoi allatkertben megmentettek oket es mar sok peldanyt vissza telepitettek a szabadba. 
De van pl egy szemu sas is ami a vadonban regen elpusztult volna.


----------



## Melitta (2010 Február 12)

Újabb kölyökkel gyarapodott az aranyhasú mangábék csapata a Fővárosi Állat- és Növénykertben.

Az igazi ritkaságnak számító, a világ csupán tíz állatkertjében látható nyugat-afrikai majomfaj az összes állatkert közül Budapesten szaporodik a legjobban. A városligeti intézmény csütörtöki közleménye szerint már a nagyközönség is láthatja a február 2-án született mangábékölyköt.A ritka, őshazájában is veszélyeztetettnek számító majomfajból a világ állatkertjeiben csupán 47 egyed él. Az állatkerti világállomány felét Budapesten, illetve a németországi Wuppertalban csodálhatják meg a látogatók, mindkét város állatkertjében 12-12 aranyhasú mangábé él.
A Fővárosi Állat- és Növénykert évek óta világelső e veszélyeztetett faj állatkerti szaporításában. Az utóbbi 12 hónapban 3 kölyök született állatkerti szaporulatból, közülük egy Wuppertalban, a másik kettő Budapesten.
A legújabb jövevény nemét még nem lehet tudni, bár a gondozók arra tippelnek, hogy valószínűleg hím kölyökről van szó. Ebben a korban még kizárólag anyatejen él, és leginkább anyja hasán csimpaszkodik.
A Virág nevű tízéves anyaállat maga is budapesti születésű.
Forrás: MTI


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 5)

<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="460" height="384" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0"><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="flashvars" value="vID=e43c638339&autostart=false" /><param name="name" value="guPlayer-e43c638339" /><param name="src" value="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf?b=1009" /><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#666666" /><embed flashvars="vID=e43c638339&autostart=false" src="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf?b=1009" quality="high" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#666666" width="460" height="384" name="guPlayer-e43c638339" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" ></embed></object>

*Kuroshio Sea – A világ második legnagyobb akváriuma​*
A világ második legnagyobb akváriuma, a Kuroshio Sea, *7,500 *köbméter vizet tartalmaz, üvegfala *8.2 magas és 22.5 méter hosszú, valamint 60 centiméter vastag. *Az akváriumban a fehér cápák és tüskésráják mellett számos más halfaj és tengeri élőlény megfér.
A lenti videót a kanadai származású Jon Rawlinson készítette, aki a világ csaknem 30 országában forgatott már kamerájával.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 6)

*Tenyérben is elfér a spanyol panda + Képek*​ 

*A spanyol Sofia királynő is csodájára járt a nemrég született ikerpandáknak a madridi állatkertben pénteken.*
2010. november 5. 16:25​ 

A két panda szeptember 7-én jött világra. A „csemeték” mesterséges megtermékenyítéssel fogantak meg, a spanyol nemzeti kutatási tanács és kínai tudósok közös erőfeszítésének köszönhetően. ​ 
​ 
Az apróságok az első Spanyolországban született pandák 1982 óta, és egyben a harmadik Európában született alom – állítja a kínai Yuan Bo állatorvos, aki Pekingből utazott Spanyolországba, hogy segédkezzen a szülés során és az első hónapokban. ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 8)

*Schönbrunni állatkert*







*A Schönbrunni állatkert a világ egyik legmodernebb és legjobb állatkertjének számít... *

A Schönbrunni kastély barokk kertjének szívében található a világ legrégebbi állatkertje: a Schönbrunni állatkert. Lotharingiai Ferenc István császár 1752 nyarán vezette körbe első alkalommal vendégeit a újonnan épített állatparkban, mely a világ egyetlen megmaradt barokk állatkertje. A barokk múlttal rendelkező Schönbrunni állatkert érdekes múltja mellett a jelenkor egyik legmodernebb állatkertje, példaértékű állattartással. Már az állatkert történelme során is megfigyelhető, hogy mindig is különös gonddal kezelték az állatokat. 1906-ban itt született a világon először fogságban elefántbébi. A Schönbrunni állatkert emellett azon kevesek közé tartozik, amelyekr a Kínai Népköztársaság rábízott egy óriáspanda párt. A látványosságok közé tartozik még a nagymacskák háza, az sarkörház, az akvárium és hüllőház, valamint az esőerdőház trópusi esővel.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 10)

*Torontoi Zoo*​ 

<EMBED height=175 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=240 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/FcgJS-xxDuw?fs=1&hl=hu_HU allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true">​</EMBED>


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/I485woyqrho?fs=1&amp;hl=hu_HU"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/I485woyqrho?fs=1&amp;hl=hu_HU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Nikoletto (2010 November 12)

Valaki meg tudja mondani, hol van még MO-n ilyen Óceánárium, mint a Tropicarium?


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 12)

Nikoletto írta:


> Valaki meg tudja mondani, hol van még MO-n ilyen Óceánárium, mint a Tropicarium?


 
Legjobb tudomásom szerint csak a*Nyíregyháza Sóstó-Zoo* *Állatpark**ban,...*mert itt jómagam is voltam már...és téli időszakban is nyitva van 9-16 ó-ig.

*Nyiregyháza Sóstó-Zoo Óceanárium *​A Zöld Piramis Óceanáriumába belépve a látogatók első talákozása a tengerparti fövenyen szaladgáló tarisznyarákokkal történik. Ezek az apró tengeri állatok legyőzték azt a hatalmas problémát miként juthatnak a légkör levegőjéből az éltető oxigénhez, ez által képesek arra,hogy elhagyják a vizet. A tenger által partra vetett bőséges táplálékból nagy szorgalommal veszik ki részüket, de ha veszély fenyegeti őket, akkor a vízbe menekülnek vissza. A túrát folytatva egy 15m&sup3;-es medencében a trópusi tengerpart sekély vizének színvilágban gazdag halfajtái fogadják az ide érkező látogatókat. Ebben a medencében találhatók a Némó című rajzfilmből mindenki által ismert bohóchalak is. 

<TABLE cellSpacing=5 width=250 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>

</TD><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Természetesen nem csak egy fajta bohóc halfaj létezik, bemutatásra kerül a mintegy 30 fajt tartalmazó családból például a Pajkos, Sárgafarkú, Fahéjszín Nyerges, továbbá a szeme alatt védekezésre szolgáló hegyes tüskét viselő Bársony bohóchal. A bohóchalak számára védelmet és lakást biztosító virágállatok is itt kerülnek szintén bemutatásra, mely látvány elkápráztatja a nézelődőket . A bohóchal és virágállat kapcsola igen szoros egymással, hiszen nem csak a virágállat védi a bohóchalat ragadozóktól, de a kis apróság is képes elüldözi a nála sokszorta nagyobb halakat is melyek a virágállatból csemegéznek. Tovább haladva az úton mintegy másfélezer literes korallszirti medencéhez jutunk. Ennek a medencének első számú lakói az állatvilág egyedülálló építőmesteri a kis polipú kőkorallok melyeknek kitartó munkája kellett, hogy létre jöjjön Nagy korallzátony Ausztrália partjai mentén. A korallok nagy részének szöveteiben egysejtű algák találhatók. A korallok védelmet és tápanyagokat juttatnak az algáiknak amelyek ezt cukrokkal és egyéb szerves vegyületekkel viszonozzák. Ezt a szoros együttműködést nevezik, a tudósok szimbiózisnak.
<TABLE cellSpacing=5 width=250 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A következő 2,5m&sup3;-es medencében igazi ritkaságokat, Hajós polipokat más néven Nautiluszokat tekinthetnek meg a látogatók. A Nautiluszok igazi élő kövületek, 
házuk előre csavarodó spirál alakú, amely egymást követő kis kamrákból áll, melyek folyadékot és gázkeveréket tartalmaznak. A gáz és a folyadék arányának változtatásával éri el a csigáspolip, hogy szabályozni tudja tartózkodási mélységét a tengerben. Éjszaka az állat kinyújtja házából a tapogatóit, hogy táplálékot vegyen fel. A tapogatók csúcsán érzékelők helyezkednek el, melyek segítségével a csigáspolip megízleli a vizet, és „kiszagolja” a tenger alján megbújó zsákmányt. Az állat szeme fejletlen, a gödörszemnek is hívják; elsősorban a fény és a sötétség váltakozását képes érzékelni. A csigáspolip belső szervei házának legkülsőbb kamrájában találhatók.
<TABLE cellSpacing=5 width=250 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A következő úti cél egy 13m&sup3;-es medencében a korallszirt nagyobb halaival találkozhatnak a nézelődők. Itt foglalnak helyet a különféle doktorhalak is. Nevük hallatán azt gondolhatná a látogató, hogy ők a korallszirt egészségügyi felelősei, mert ide tartozó fajok farok tövén az orvosi szikéhez hasonló élességű penge található, melyek feladata a fajtársak közti „viták eldöntése” valamint a ragadozók távoltartása, illetve a támadó kedvük csökkentése. Tovább haladva a mesevilágban, a Tűzhalak 6m&sup3;-es henger alakú medencéjéhez jut a látogató. Ezek a skorpióhalak családjába tartozó tigriscsíkos hatalmas uszonyokkal rendelkező halak, halálos veszélyt jelentenek az őket háborgatókra, hiszen hátúszó sugaraik tövében erős méregmirigyek vannak. Ha zaklatják őket, akkor nem futamodnak meg azonnal, mint a többi hal, csak a támadó felé fordítják ezeket a fegyvereket jelezvén, hogy jobb ha könnyebb vacsora után néz a ragadozó mely őket szemelte ki áldozatául. A medence további lakói szintén a skorpióhalak családjából kikerülő sziklahalak, amelyek szintén rendelkeznek méregmirigyekkel de védekezésként az álcázást is bevetik. Az avatatlan szemlélő számára megtévesztésig hasonlítanak a tengerfenék algákkal benőtt szikláira. Ez a tökéletes álca nem csak a védekezésben, de a táplálékszerzésben is segítséget nyújt, mivel az apró halak nem képesek megkülönböztetni ezt a ragadozóhalat a környezetétől.
<TABLE width=250 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A következő 10m&sup3;-es medencében a hírhedt murénákkal találkozhatnak az itt tartózkodók. Rossz hírüket valószínű Néró császárnak köszönhetik, akiről a legenda úgy szól, hogy vendégei szórakoztatására rabszolgákat dobatott murénákkal telt medencébe, hogy azok a szerencsétlen áldozatot felfalják. A legendának nem sok alapja van hiszen természetes körülmények között a murénák nem támadnak emberre hacsak nem zaklatják őket. A medence lakói a mintegy 70cm hosszú Rácsos murénák. A sorban következő 6000 literes medence lakói a színpompás császárhalak és pillangóhalak.
<TABLE cellSpacing=5 width=250 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD> </TD><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A császárhalak medencéjét elhagyva elérkeznek a látogatók a cápákat bemutató közel félmillió literes medencéhez. A vastag akril panelenés egy akril hengeren átsétálva mindenki megcsodálhatja a ragadózók csodás világát. A medence legnagyobb lakói egy közel 2,5m-es Homoki tigriscápa egy 1,8m-es Dajkacápa, két 1,7m-es Homokpadi cápa valamint itt kaptak új otthont a Nyíregyházi állatpark régi lakói a Feketefoltú szirtcápa valamint Ibolya a fehérfoltú szirti cápa. A cápákról ismert, hogy fogaik több sorban helyezkednek el és a legkülső aktív sorból kihulló fogakat a következő sorból mindig új fogakkal képesek pótolni. A cápák bőre annyira érdes és erős hogy a régi kultúrákban csiszolópapírként használatos volt. A pikkelyek szerepe sokrétű, sok fajnál olyan élesek, hogy a teljes bőr egy fegyvert képez.
<TABLE width=250 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Az óceánaránum utolsó szenzációja egy újabb élő kövület. A Tőrfarkú rákokhoz nagyon hasonló faj 230 millió éves valamint rokon fajok 400 millió éves kövületei ismertek. Bár nevűk a rákokhoz sorolja őket, de fejlődéstörténet szerint közelebbi rokonságban állnak a pókok és skorpiókhoz, mint a rákokhoz. Az aljzaton járkálva puhatestűekkel, férgekkel, táplálkoznak és akár 20 évig is képesek élni. 
Ez az élő kövület felhívja a figyelmet, hogy védjük ezt az ősi, bonyolult és csodás világot és őrizzük meg emlékeiket a következő generácó részére is.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 12)

*Nyíregyházi Sóstó-Zoo Állatpark

*​ 
*A Nyíregyházi Sóstó-Zoo Állatpark, Hajdúszoboszlótól mintegy 80km távolságra található.*

Mindenki kirándulást tehet és megcsodálhatja a különleges állatfajok élővilágát, illetve lenyűgöző látványt nyújt séták közben a vadaspark területén elhelyezkedő botanikus kert. A Nyíregyházi Sóstó-Zoo Állatpark, várostól 5 km-re a sóstói üdülőövezetben helyezkedik el, itt strandfürdő, falumúzeum, és egy parkerdő nyújt kikapcsolódási lehetőséget ide érkező látogatóknak. A 24 hektáros terület földrészekre van osztva azzal a céllal lett így rendezve, hogy akik látogatást tesznek a parkban azok végigjárva a földrészeken, megismerhetik a különböző földrészek állatvilágát.<TABLE width=250 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*A Nyíregyházi Sóstó-Zoo Állatkertben 270 állatfaj 2500 egyede nézhető meg.* A Nyíregyházi Vadasparkba bejutva elsőként a 2003-ban épült sarkvidék kompozíciót csodálhatják meg a látogatók. A közönség először a pingvinek szikláját láthatja, majd egy barlangrendszeren keresztül juthatnak el a jegesmedvékhez, ahol üvegfalon keresztül, a víz alatt is megfigyelhető a hófehér medvék különleges élővilága, tovább haladva a fókák medencéje és a rénszarvas domb tárul a látogatók elé. Az úton tovább Ausztrália és Dél-Amerika pampáinak csodás állatvilága látható. A Nyíregyháza Sóstó-Zoo Álllatpark közepén helyezkedik el a trópusi madárház, mely a legnagyobb gyűjteményt könyvelheti el magának Budapest után. A Nyíregyházi vadaspark madárházában főként tenyésztést folytatnak. Ide a látogatóknak nincs betekintésük, csak a külső röptékben van lehetőség megfigyelni a papagájokat. Háromféle arapapagájok láthatóak, kékhátú, zöldszárnyú és katona arapapagáj. 
<TABLE width=250 align=right><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Ezek közül a kékhátú és a zöldszárnyú arapapagájból összesen 6 pár mindig költ, egy részük fel is neveli a fiókákat, de akadnak olyan kis madarak is, akiket mesterségesen nevelnek a gondozóik. Közel félszáz arapapagáj látható a külső röptékben. A Nyiregyházi Sóstó-Zoo Állatparkban költ a jákó, a fehérbóbitás kakadu, a narancsbóbitás kakadu, valamint a goffini kakadu is. *A közel 2 hektáros területen fekvő Afrika-panoráma, a vadaspark legnagyobb területű állatbemutató helyszíne. *Az egzotikus földrész állatvilágát idéző legérdekesebb látványa az oroszlánok melyek két helyszínen láthatóak. A nagyobb helyszín az 1000 négyzetméternyi alapterületű, az ország legnagyobb ilyen célra épült létesítménye. Ezen a helyen egy hím egy nőstény és kölykeik vannak együtt, egy másik helyszínen pedig egy hím és négy nőstény található.
<TABLE width=250 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Az oroszlánok területével szemben antilopok és zebrák keltenek feltűnést, s a páviánokat bemutató dombon is zajlik a mindennapos élet. Az állatparkból a zsiráfok sem hiányozhatnak, immár ötödik éve élnek a vadasparkban, s az óta már négy kicsi zsiráf is világot látott. 
*Az Észak-Amerika földrészt illusztráló területen, indiántábor részesei lehetnek a gyermekeket, és játék közben megismerhetik a kontinens jellegzetes állatait, a pumát, a mosómedvét és az amerikai bölényt.
*A Nyíregyháza Sóstó-Zoo Állatpark elsődleges célja, hogy bemutassa Magyarország állatvilágát, ennek fontos helyszíne a Magyar Parasztudvar. A parasztudvar kialakításánál az volt a célja az Állatpark vezetőségének, hogy az ősi építészeti stílust követve és a népi hagyományokat előidézve bemutatásra kerüljön valamennyi őshonos háziállat. Láthatóak a használati tárgyak, továbbá kipróbálható a kecskefejés, vagy a csirkeetetés is. *A Magyar Ősparkban a Kárpát-medence állatvilágát ismerhetik meg az érdeklődők. Kipróbálhatják az őseink lakhelyéül szolgáló jurtát, megnézhetőek a korabeli használati tárgyak is. *Nem csak azt látható, hogy egykor milyen állatok éltek itt, hanem ember és állat kapcsolatát is. Az ázsiai földrésznek az állatvilágát, több helyen is megjelenítik. 
<TABLE width=250 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A majmok a trópusi házban láthatóak, a madarak pedig a madárházban nézhetők meg.Az akvárium-házban a trópusi, illetve a mediterrán tengerek élővilága tekinthető meg. Egy labirintuson haladva, ízelítőt kaphatnak a látogatók az édesvizek élővilágából is, ahol az Amazonas valamint a Tanganyika-tó halait láthatják az érdeklődők. 
2002-ben avatták a Nyíregyháza Sóstó-Zoo Állatkert közepén található Trópusi házat, ahol csodálatos látványt nyújt a trópusi esőerdők állat és növényvilága. Az itt élő madarak, nem csak színes tollaikkal, hanem különleges hangjukkal is hozzájárulnak az őserdő hangulatához. Ezen a helyen röpködnek a legkisebb fénypapagájok. Itt tekinthető meg a majmok bemutatásának nagy része, a világ legkisebb selyem majmocskái éppúgy előfordulnak, mint a legnagyobb emberszabású majom, az orangután.A Nyíregyháza Sóstó-Zoo Állatpark büszkesége látható, ami állatkertben tartott leghatalmasabb óriáskígyó, a kockás piton, továbbá itt látható az Amazonas mocsarainak lakója, a zöld anakonda.
<TABLE width=250 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Az Nyíregyházi Állatparkban, 2004 májusában Pillangókertet avattak. A Trópusi ház és a majomerdő mellett helyezkedő mediterrán kertben, minden nyáron egy-egy hónapon át csodálható meg a szemünk előtt kikelő lepkék tömege. Nyíregyházára az Állatkertbe még bábként szállítják, és szakértő kezek gondoskodnak a bábszekrénybe való elhelyezésükről, ahol megfelelő hőmérséklet és páratartalom biztosítása mellett ki kelnek a csodálatos színpompában megjelenő pillangók. Lepkeformában csak pár hónapig léteznek, ezért csak a nyári hónapok ideális a megtekintésükre.
Ausztráliát illusztráló kifutón, a kenguruk, a kakaduk és az emuk találhatóak. A majd 20 fős kenguru csapatnak egy árnyas erdő szolgál otthonául, amely be van kerítve és itt bőséges a szaporulatuk is. Ausztrália egyik nagy futómadara az emu, novemberben rakja le tojásait, és már volt arra példa, hogy a legnagyobb télben keltek ki. *Természetvédelmi szempontból a Nyíregyházi Vadasparknak nagy jelentősége van, mivel a kihalófélben lévő fajoknak a tenyésztése itt természetes közegben megoldott.*
<TABLE width=250 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Az állatok nagy része az európai tenyésztési programok keretein belül kerültek az Állatparkba, nem selejtezett állatfajok lettek telepítve, csak kizárólag fiatal és szaporodóképes példányok alkotják az állatállomány nagy részét. Az itt élő állatok genetikai értelemben meglehetősen nagy értéket képviselnek, úgy a tenyésztési program részére, mint a fajok fennmaradása szempontjából.
Az állatkertektől eltérő módon, itt helyzeti előny is megadatott a Nyíregyháza Sóstó-Zoo Állatparknak, hiszen fiatal állatkertről van szó és nem örökölt beton és vasrácsos ketreceket. Hatalmas erdős területeknek köszönhetően lehetőség volt természetes körülményeket biztosítani az itt élő állatoknak, és csodálatos élővilágot bemutatni az ide érkező látogató közönség számára.
<TABLE width=250 align=right><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A Nyíregyháza Sóstó-Zoo Állatkert minden évben jelentős számú látogatót fogad be. Az ide érkező vendégek számos érdekes látnivalókkal gazdagodhatnak. Itt minden korosztály megtalálható, hiszen mindenki egyedi élmény birtokában távozhat. Kedves látogató Önt is várja a csodálatos élővilággal a Nyíregyházi Sósto-Zoo Állatpark. 
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 14)

*Füstmentesebb lesz az Állatkert*

​*A gyermekek és a nemdohányzók védelmében dohányzóhelyeket jelöltek ki az Állatkertben. Ezentúl a kert hat kijelölt pontján lehet csak dohányozni.*

Megváltoztatja a dohányzással kapcsolatos szabályozást a Fővárosi Állat- és Növénykert. A nemdohányzók védelme érdekében ezután csak a kert hat kijelölt pontján engedélyezik a dohányzást. A kert vezetése a dohányzó látogatók megértését és együttműködését kéri, hiszen az Állatkertben más közintézményeket messze meghaladóan nagy a nemdohányzó, elsősorban a gyermekkorú látogatók aránya.
A gyermekek és nemdohányzók védelme érdekében mától megváltozik a dohányzással kapcsolatos szabályozás a Fővárosi Állat- és Növénykertben. Ezután ugyanis csak a kijelölt helyeken lehet majd rágyújtani. A kert 11 hektárnyi területén hat dohányzóhelyet jelöltek ki az Állatkert munkatársai. Ezek közül egy a főbejárat mellett, egy a Pálmaház oldalában, a tó felé néző teraszon, egy az Ausztrálház mellett, egy a Madagaszkár háznál, egy a Szavanna komplexum végénél, egy pedig az elefántházi kapu mellett található. A dohányzóhelyeket úgy jelölték ki, hogy egyenletesen helyezkedjenek el, vagyis az Állatkert bármely pontjától 120 méternyi távolságon belülre essenek, és így a dohányzók könnyen elérhessék. Ugyanakkor távol vannak az olyan létesítményektől, ahol egészségügyi vagy tűzvédelmi okok miatt nem engedélyezhető a dohányzás.
Az Állatkertben korábban is korlátozva volt a dohányzás, de csak a zárt terekben, a Parasztudvarban, a játszótereken, a vendéglátó egységeknél, valamint azokon a tereken tiltották meg, ahol a közönség közvetlenül találkozhat az állatokkal. A kert összes többi pontján eddig nem volt érvényes a tilalom, noha az Állatkert mindig arra kérte a dohányosokat, hogy lehetőleg minél kevesebbszer gyújtsanak rá az állatkerti látogatás során.

A jogszabály lehetőséget teremtene arra is, hogy az Állatkert teljes egészében nemdohányzó intézmény legyen. A kertnek azonban azt is tekintetbe kell vennie, hogy látogatóinak jelentős része rendszeresen dohányzik, márpedig sok dohányos számára az állatkerti látogatás átlagosan 2,5-3 órás időtartama túl hosszú ahhoz, hogy egyszer se gyújtson rá. Ezzel a ténnyel tehát éppúgy számolni kell, mint azzal, hogy a kertet igen sok gyermek, illetve nemdohányzó felnőtt is látogatja, akiknek az egészségét óvni kell a dohányfüsttől.

Az Állatkert vezetése bízik abban, hogy a dohányzásra kijelölt helyek bevezetése, illetve a többi területen a dohányzás általános tilalma hozzájárul a gyermekek és nemdohányzók egészségvédelméhez, ugyanakkor a rendszeresen vagy alkalmanként dohányzó látogatók számára sem okoz túl nagy kényelmetlenséget.


----------



## Enci_ke (2012 Október 16)

engem nagyon lenyugozott a nyiregyhazi allatpark ha lehetosegem lesz meglatogatom majd a budapestit is


----------



## Pnelli34 (2012 November 20)

Az elefántok csodálatosak, nagyon szeretem őket!


----------



## Melitta (2013 Január 20)

A Zsemlegombóc nevű új, egy hónapos vörösbivaly-borjú (balról) legfiatalabb nővérével játszik kifutójában a Fővárosi Állat- és Növénykertben.


----------



## Sipánka (2013 Január 31)

Nevet kaptak a hangyászsünök a Budapesti Állatkertben:

Számos ötlet érkezett, amelyek közül végül a Tüske és a Böki lett a befutó, így a két állat mostantól ezen a néven szerepel a hivatalos nyilvántartásokban is. Tüske és Böki egyébként mostanra már megszokta új otthonát, férőhelyükön belül már kedvenc helyeik is vannak.​


----------



## Melitta (2013 Március 23)

*Legrémisztőbb vagy a legizgalmasabb?*




Egy állatkert, ahol igazi nagymacskákat lehet simogatni.



Milyen érzés lehet egy tigrist vagy egy oroszlánt megsimogatni? Megtudhatod, ha elmész Argentínába, és meglátogatod a világ legrémisztőbb, vagy éppen legizgalmasabb állatkertjét.


A Buoenos Airesben található Lujan Zoo különbözik a világ összes állatkertjétől.


Amíg máshol kisállat-simogató van kecskékkel, juhokkal, nyulakkal, addig itt az igazi nagyvadakat érintheted meg.


Lehet az medve, oroszlán, tigris, gepárd, sőt elefánt is.


Állítólag – bár lehet, hogy ez csak legenda – a belépés előtt alá kell írni egy nyilatkozatot, hogy bármi történik, az állatkertet nem terheli felelősség.


Az élmény felejthetetlen: dögönyözhetsz tigrist, az oroszlán sörényébe túrhatsz, vakarhatod a gepárd hasát.


Bár némely állatvédő csoport tiltakozik, a vadállatok szemlátomást remekül érzik magukat.


Amikor a belépők is legyűrik félelmüket, fantasztikus kalandban lesz részük.


A belépőjegy nem olcsó: gyerekeknek 50, felnőtteknek 70, külföldieknek 130 dollárnyi Real.


A képek után videó is vár.






























<iframe width="550" height="350" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/T40h9k_oOXo" frameborder="0" style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px;"></iframe><iframe width="550" height="350" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/10SnwsqDGIs" frameborder="0" style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px;"></iframe>​_Ha tetszik, lájkold, és oszd meg ismerőseiddel. Csatlakozz a több mint tizennégyezer főt számláló közösségünkhöz a Facebookon, mert sok mindent csak ott, vagy azon keresztül találsz meg. További blogjaink, és minden egyéb, ami érdekes, de nem ér meg egy blogbejegyzést. Linkek, fotók, videók, rövidebb és hosszabb infók, vagyis bővebb tartalommal várunk rád._


----------



## pimpoka123 (2013 Április 4)

cuki, de azért kissé ijesztő


----------



## TSGirl (2013 Április 10)

Tenyleg be akarjak zarni az abonyi allatkertet?


----------



## Melitta (2013 Május 19)

*Zsiráfbébi született Budapesten*








*A zsiráfborjú szombat reggel jött világra. Az „apróság” nagyjából 170 centi magas, de azt még nem tudni, hogy hím vagy nőstény.
*


A zsiráf az első kicsinye Sandrának, a Fővárosi Állat- és Növénykert hatéves zsiráfjának, és épp május 18-án, Alexandra-napon született - írja az Index. Az állat néhány órával világra jövetele után már lábra is állt, és azóta rendesen táplálkozik. Ez azért is fontos, mert az állatkert többi nőstény zsiráfjával ellentétben Sandra még tapasztalatlannak számít, hiszen ez volt az első ellése.
Azt még nem sikerült meglesni, hogy a jövevény pontosan milyen nemű, de a gondozók szerint ránézésre valószínűleg nőstényről van szó.






*
Fotó: MTI/Kovács Attila


*​Az anyazsiráf, Sandra 2007-ben született a Prágai Állatkertben, a nevét is ott kapta. Budapestre 2008 őszén került. Eddig azért nem született utódja, mert a nőstény zsiráfok csak négyéves korukban érik el az ivarérettséget, maga a vemhesség pedig 400-460 napig szokott tartani.

A kicsi jelenleg a Szavannaház egyik elkülönített csarnokában, a zsiráfok számára fenntartott szülőszobában tartózkodik az anyjával együtt. Mivel az első napokban teljes nyugalomra van szükségük, a közönség eddig még nem láthatta, de néhány napon belül már a látogatók is megtekinthetik.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Szeptember 26)

*Állatmintás ruhában nem látogatható egy brit állatkert, mert szakemberei attól tartanak, hogy a leopárd- vagy zebramintás öltözékek megzavarhatnak egyes állatokat.*

A Londontól délnyugatra fekvő Chessington World of Adventures Parkban szafarihoz hasonlatos, terepjárós túrákat szerveznek, és a kirándulás során a vendégek testközelből nézhetnek meg számos vadat, köztük zsiráfokat vagy orrszarvúkat.

Az állatkert szakemberei úgy vélik: ha egy állat a saját bundájához hasonlatos ruhában lát meg egy látogatót, viselkedése akár "túl barátságossá" is válhat. Ez pedig egy ragadozó esetében akár ijesztő is lehet.

Azért azok sem maradnak le a szafariról, akik nem ismerték az öltözködési kódexet: ők a túra idejére semleges színű öltözéket kölcsönözhetnek a parkban.


----------



## Melitta (2013 December 3)

*Nyíregyházán a világ legnagyobb teknősbékája*






Nyíregyháza sok minden miatt híres és megbecsült város. Színháza, piaca és történelmi jelentőségű ,- a világörökség részét képző épületek. És híres volt az állatkertje miatt is, ami Magyarországon és közép Európában egyedülálló! Most a világon is egyedülálló lesz mivel itt tartják a világ legnagyobb teknősbékáját. Több mint 355 kiló és az Amazonas folyóból származik. A nyíregyházi állatkertben hétfőtől megtekinthető ez a csodás teremtmény.


----------



## Hudzsolt78 (2014 Március 30)

Azért a nagycicákat simogatnám én is


----------



## Hudzsolt78 (2014 Március 30)

Remélem, az eddigiek után még Magyarország többi állatkerjébe is eljutunk. Igaz, eddig, Szeged, Győr, Abony, Veresegyház, Kecskemét volt csak. De már jártunk Palicon is  és ha jól megy minden, megyünk nyáron pécsre!!!!


----------



## Melitta (2014 Május 31)

A zene...........


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Május 31)

kedd, május 28, 2013 12:10 
*Festő elefántok Thaiföldön*
Cimkék: *elefántok*, *érdekes*, *festő elefántok*, *idomított elefántok*, *Thaiföld*

A *thaiföldi elefántok* közül néhányat megtanítottak *festeni* a gondozóik. Nem a hagyományos értelemben vett festésről van szó természetesen, az elefántokat egy festmény reprodukálására tanították meg. Az elefántmindig ugyanazt festi, azt a képet, amit betanítottak neki, továbbá a gondozója irányítása alatt teszi mindezt. Magától nem tudna másfajta képet festeni, csak azt, amit előtte alaposan begyakoroltak. A *mutatvány*azonban még így is lenyűgöző és rendkívül látványos. Amikor az állatok új színnel akarnak dolgozni, eldobják az előző ecsetet. Az ecsetet az ormányukba kell adni, mert azt nem tudják felvenni és a festékbe mártani.


----------



## Italia88 (2014 Június 2)

Judit írta:


> Nagyon helyes!
> Egyébként azt a látogatót meg jó pofán kellene verni, aki az állatoknak cigarettát dobál be. :evil: Vagy bedobnám őket a gorillák ketrecébe a gorillák párzási időszaka alatt!


Nagyobb állat némelyik ember, mint az amelyik a rács másik oldalán van...


----------



## Melitta (2014 Augusztus 6)

*Az embereket rejtik el egy dán állatkertben*


Építészek egy csoportja reformálná a dán Givskud állatkertet: az embereket különítenék és rejtenék el, míg a vadállatok szabadon élhetnének a parkban kialakított természetes közegükben.

A fogságban tartott állatok érdeklődésének, életkedvének fenntartása a gondozók számára az egyik legnehezebb és legnagyobb kreativitást igénylő feladat. Az állatkertek és vadasparkok szakembereinek és orvosainak fő célja, hogy az állat fizikai és mentális egészsége a lehető legjobb állapotban legyen, ehhez a fajra jellemző igényeket a lehető legmagasabb szinten kell kielégíteni.





Dán építészek tervezték a Zootopia projektet

Forrás: big.dk
A bezártság kedvezőtlen pszichológiai és fizikai hatással van az állatokra, ez ellen kívánnak tenni a dán Bjarke Ingells Group (BIG) építészei. Az új típusú állatkert, a Zootopia lényege, hogy az emberek tükrökkel és növényekkel eltakart fedezékből tudják megfigyelni a természetes közegükben élő vadállatokat.





Természetes élőközegükben lehetne a vadállatokat megfigyelni

Forrás: big.dk
Az ArchDaily beszámolója szerint a majd ötvenéves dániai Givskud állatkertet újítanák fel a projekt keretében. Egy több mint 170 hektáros földterületet három kontinensre: Ázsiára, Afrikára és Amerikára osztanák fel. Mindegyik fajnak a lehető legotthonosabb környezetet kívánják felépíteni: a “kerítés” pandák esetében bambuszból, míg a medvéknél fatörzsekből lenne. A zebráknak és zsiráfoknak saját szavannakráterük lenne, a pingvineknek sziklakert, az oroszlánnak hegycsúcs.





Három nagy kontinensre osztanák fel a parkot

Forrás: big.dk
A látogatók alul- és felüljárókon, hidakon, és alagutakon tudnának bejutni az állatkert területére. Lenne föld alá süllyesztett, növényekkel eltakart fedezék, a park közepén pedig egy óriási nyílt tér, ahol lehetne pihenni és játszani. Itt éttermeket, mosdót, és üzleteket is elhelyeznének. Az állatok elől gömbölyű tükrökkel rejtenék el az embereket, akár biciklin, akár libegőn figyelik meg épp a környezetet. Az egész állatkertet egy négy kilométer hosszú ösvény venné körbe.





Állatok és emberek együttélését segítenék elő

Forrás: big.dk
“Célunk az volt, hogy a lehető legjobb és legszabadabb életteret hozzuk létre a vadállatok számára, melyben mind fajtársaikkal, mind az emberekkel együtt tudnak élni” - közölték a tervezők.





A medvék "kerítése" fatörzsekből állna

Forrás: big.dk
A tervdokumentáció ugyan még kezdetleges, számos részlet kidolgozásra vár - egyelőre közelebb áll a tudományos-fantasztikus elképzelésekhez, mint a valósághoz. A projekt végleges változatát 2019-re ígéri a dán csapat.


----------



## Melitta (2015 Február 19)

*Nincs pénz: diétára fogták az állatkertek lakóit Oroszországban*

*Jelenleg az étrendkiegészítőként használt garnélarákot tintahallal helyettesítik, míg a víziló által kedvelt lucernát sima zöld fű és zöldségek váltották fel.*

Diétára fogták az orosz állatkertek lakóit, mert a rubel árfolyamának esése miatt megdrágult az eledelek beszerzése. Több állatot más ország intézményébe kellett költöztetni, mert nem tudják megfelelően ellátni őket - írta az Izvesztija című orosz napilap pénteken. 

"Az állatok eleségének ára 2014 óta negyven százalékkal növekedett, és a következő fél évben még tíz százalékkal fog emelkedni" - közölte Natalja Kolobova, a moszkvai állatkert igazgatója. Az intézményeknek országszerte igazodniuk kell a megváltozott költségekhez, ezért több helyen "háziasabb" ételekkel etetik az állatokat. 

A jekatyerinburgi állatkertben is olcsóbb, gazdaságosabb eledelekre tértek át a gondozók. Jelenleg az étrendkiegészítőként használt garnélarákot tintahallal helyettesítik, míg a víziló által kedvelt lucernát sima zöld fű és zöldségek váltották fel.




freedigitalphotos.net/adam
"Az állatok mindent megesznek, ami a mi asztalunkon is megtalálható: zöldségeket, káposztát, rizst, kenyeret" - mondta Kszénia Ivanova, az állatkert PR-menedzsere. 

"A csimpánzok mazsolás túrót, enyhén sózott halat, vajas kenyeret esznek. Dásának, az elefántnak káposztát, míg másoknak almakompótot főzünk"- fűzte hozzá. 

Egyes fajoknak azonban olyan különleges az étrendje, amelyet helyben nem lehet előállítani. Ilyenek a moszkvai állatkert pingvinjei, amelyek csak a 18 centiméteres, egész heringet eszik meg. Az állatkert eddig Norvégiából hozatta a halakat. 

A gyümölcsök és zöldségek beszerzése is megdrágult. Az almát eddig Lengyelországból hozatták, de a szankciók miatt kénytelenek most rosszabb minőségű orosz gyümölcsöket kínálni, amelyet viszont nem minden állat fogad el. 

A moszkvai állatkert igazgatója elmondta, hogy az etetés költségeinek megnövekedése miatt több állatnak is búcsút kellett mondaniuk. Hozzátette: a ritka és drága állatokat mindenképpen megtartják, és csak azokat az állatokat költöztetik más országok állatkertjeibe, amelyek nem szükségesek a moszkvai intézmény változatos génállományának fenntartásához.


----------



## PósaAnikó (2015 Július 10)

magyarhunor írta:


> A legveszélyesebb állat az ember. Egyébként hiába a figyelmeztető táblák, mindig akadnak olyanok, akik úgy érzik, rájuk nem vonatkoznak a szabályok. Őket kellene egy kicsit rácsok mögé helyezni.


Így van!



Melitta írta:


> *Az embereket rejtik el egy dán állatkertben*
> 
> 
> Építészek egy csoportja reformálná a dán Givskud állatkertet: az embereket különítenék és rejtenék el, míg a vadállatok szabadon élhetnének a parkban kialakított természetes közegükben.
> ...



Kíváncsian várom!



Melitta írta:


> *Legrémisztőbb vagy a legizgalmasabb?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Félelmetes és izgalmas is egyben


----------



## Melitta (2016 Június 16)

*Sátánmajom-bébi született Nyíregyházán*

A Pithacea pithacea első látásra kissé ijesztő. Na jó, másodikra is. Nézzék meg az egész családot, hátha... 


A tenyészpár 2013-ban, az Európai Fajmegőrzési Program keretében került a sóstógyógyfürdői állatparkba, első utódjuk 2014-ben született, két év után pedig ismét bővült a majomcsalád. A június elején született kölyök ivarát még nem tudták megállapítani gondozók - közölte Révészné Petró Zsuzsa osztályvezető-szóvivő szerdán az MTI-vel. 

A fehérarcú sátánmajmok, más néven sakik, a dél-amerikai esőerdők alsóbb lombkoronaszintjeinek lakói, főleg gyümölcsökkel, magvakkal és rovarokkal táplálkoznak. A párok monogám kapcsolatban élnek. Hangjuk madárcsicsergésre emlékeztet, tömegük 1,5-2 kilogramm, dús szőrű farkuk pedig hosszabb, mint 30-40 centiméter hosszú testük. 

Érdekesség, hogy egyetlen újvilági majom esetében sem tapasztalható ekkora eltérés a két ivar között, mint a sátánmajom esetében: a kifejlett hímek alapszíne fekete, csak az arcszőrzetük fehér, míg a nőstények barnásszürke színűek. Félelmet keltő nevüket nem rossz természetükről, hanem szokatlan külsejükről kapták, mivel az ivarérett hím olyan, mintha sámánmaszkot viselne. 

Bár farkuk fogódzkodásra nem alkalmas, a fák ágai között nagyon ügyesen közlekednek, akár tíz méteres ugrásokra is képesek; emiatt a bennszülöttek repülő majmoknak nevezik őket.


----------



## Varga László (2016 Augusztus 22)

Nyugalom - unalom


----------



## Melitta (2017 Március 9)

*Végleg bezár az angol "horrorállatkert"*

Bezárják az angliai állatkertet, ahol közel félezer állat pusztult el négy év alatt az igazgatóság hibájából és flegmaságából, sőt egy állatgondozó is meghalt tigristámadásban, ami szintén gondatlanság miatt történhetett meg - írja az MTI.

Az illetékes hatóság hétfőn egyhangúlag úgy döntött, hogy nem hosszabbítják meg az Anglia északnyugati részén, Dalton-in-Furnessben fekvő South Lakes Safari Zoo működési engedélyét.





Egy múlt héten közzétett vizsgálat szerint 486 állat pusztult el az állatkertben az igazgatóság hibájából 2013 januárja és 2016 szeptembere között. A vizsgálat szerint az állatkertben semmi nem volt rendben. Elhanyagolták az állatorvosi ellátást, borzalmasak voltak a higiéniai körülmények és az állatok alultápláltak voltak. 


A jelentésben több konkrét esetről is írnak. Egy vörös óriáskenguru koponyasérülésekbe pusztult bele, egy sarkantyús teknős életét az elektromos kerítés oltotta ki, egy leopárdteknős kihűlésben halt meg, hat egészséges oroszlánkölyköt és több páviánt pedig csak azért öltek meg, mert nem volt elég hely az állatkertben. Az őrök vallomása szerint a tetemeket észrevétlenül kellett eltüntetniük. 

A biztonsági előírások hanyag betartásának tulajdonítják azt is, hogy 2013 májusában egy szumátrai tigris széttépett egy 24 éves női gondozót. 

Az állatkert tulajdonosait bíróság elé állítását javasolja.


----------



## Melitta (2018 Január 27)

*Kiürítettek egy párizsi állatkertet, mert kiszabadult 50 pávián*
Pénteken ki kellett üríteni egy Párizs keleti részén fekvő állatkertet, miután közel 50 pávián kiszabadult a ketrecéből. Miközben a gondozók az állatokat hajkurászták, az állatkertet fegyveres rendőrök vették körbe, és a környező utcákat is lezárták.

Az állatkert tisztviselői szerint a pávián kiszámíthatatlan állat, ráadásul erősebb is az embernél, ezért volt szükség az óvintézkedésekre. A majmok végül nem kerültek kapcsolatba a látogatókkal, főleg az állatkertet közepén lévő műsziklán gyülekeztek, a többségük pedig pár óra múlva magától visszament a helyére. (Guardian


----------

